# It snowed!



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Huginn got to play in the snow today, now he is all tired out and laying on the floor next to me.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AWWW....he is so cute!!!:lol:

WOW we have about 2" now.

I wish we would have gotten to take pics of them all together in the snow....but it was probably smart of you not to come out!! I keep watching people slipping and sliding allover on the road!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Ugh, I hope it gets better before I go. I guess I won't be coming out that way and going down Issy/Hobart road. I really wish the weather was better and I could have brought him down. It melted here already.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

puppy good. 

snow good.

snow good for puppy. 

and all of personkind.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> puppy good.
> 
> snow good.
> 
> ...


NO.....
Good puppy,
BAD snow,
and
BAD RE!!!!!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

magicre said:


> puppy good.
> 
> snow good.
> 
> ...


I love the snow! I have to drive 300 miles later today and am trying to limit the amount of time I drive in it lol. I am sure Spokanada will have plenty of snow for him!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hes so adorable! and I'm seriously jealous of the snow.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

He is so cute =) (he almost blends in with the snow lol)

I am also pretty jealous, we have had one measly flurry this whole season... =/ it didn't even stick!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Unosmom and ciaBrysh! I think he is quite cute, I had to delete some of the pictures cuz you couldn't see him against the snow and grass lol!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Huginn said:


> I love the snow! I have to drive 300 miles later today and am trying to limit the amount of time I drive in it lol. I am sure Spokanada will have plenty of snow for him!


tell your wicked friend to be careful. universe is listening. i would not be surprised if a dozen inches fell on her house.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pictures!
I see what you mean about Huginn blending in with the snow and the grass!
His footprints in the snow are so cute!


----------

